# New in Macro Photography



## xDarek (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello! I'm new in macro photograhy.In this pics I used the first time the macro.If you have any tips please tell me, and I want to know what do you think about the.Also if you have some sites where they explain how to use the macro, please give it to me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jan 11, 2016)

A few things about macro photography:
1. Even though a lens says it shoots macro it is not 1:1, normally it means the lens can focus a little closer to normal, which is what I am seeing in the images above.
2. Get a good tripod, any movement can cause the image not to be sharp and when you shoot with a true macro lens your depth to field is VERY shallow
3. If you are going to shoot handled get a flash so you can help freeze the movement


----------



## xDarek (Jan 11, 2016)

FotosbyMike said:


> A few things about macro photography:
> 1. Even though a lens says it shoots macro it is not 1:1, normally it means the lens can focus a little closer to normal, which is what I am seeing in the images above.
> 2. Get a good tripod, any movement can cause the image not to be sharp and when you shoot with a true macro lens your depth to field is VERY shallow
> 3. If you are going to shoot handled get a flash so you can help freeze the movement


I ordered a tripod, it's on his way, thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Overread (Jan 11, 2016)

What camera did you use for this shot and if it has one what lens? 
How did you take the shot - settings such as aperture, shutter speed, ISO, tripod, flash etc...

The more detail you can give the better - check the link in my signature about critique for a more detailed thread on helping you with getting feedback in your photography.


----------



## xDarek (Jan 11, 2016)

Overread said:


> What camera did you use for this shot and if it has one what lens?
> How did you take the shot - settings such as aperture, shutter speed, ISO, tripod, flash etc...
> 
> The more detail you can give the better - check the link in my signature about critique for a more detailed thread on helping you with getting feedback in your photography.
> I used 1600 ISO,flash no tripod, and I have a Fujifilm s9200 ( I know it's not a good camera but I'm a begginer and I don't have money to buy another one )


----------



## xDarek (Jan 11, 2016)

I used 1600 ISO,flash no tripod, and I have a Fujifilm s9200 ( I know it's not a good camera but I'm a begginer and I don't have money to buy another one )a


----------

